# Need To Find A Gun Club!!!



## rahtreelimbs (May 18, 2009)

I will be moving to the Cumming area in a few weeks. I am looking for a gun club. I checked into River Bend but they are a bit pricey for me right now. I don't want to drive 60 miles either. Anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## rahtreelimbs (May 21, 2009)

up up up


----------



## greyghost (May 31, 2009)

Contact David Taylor at 1-706-331-4199 (cell)with Buck Fever Hunt Club just south of Cave Springs and SW of Rome.
The property does not have a lot of pressure, and the rules are reasonable.
http://buckfeverhuntingclub.tripod.com/


----------



## GA DAWG (May 31, 2009)

rahtreelimbs said:


> I will be moving to the Cumming area in a few weeks. I am looking for a gun club. I checked into River Bend but they are a bit pricey for me right now. I don't want to drive 60 miles either. Anyone have any suggestions???


River bend is the only one around and yes they are high but lots of folks shoot there..I dont know if we have another one within 60 miles


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 31, 2009)

What kind of gun club?  

Etowah Valley is just up the road in Dawson County.  I don't know that they have any benches and space ready for centerfire, however.


----------



## jkoch (May 31, 2009)

There is a Shooting club in Rome,I think it is called the Floyd Coumty Spotrman's Club. They have skeet, trap, 5 station clays and a 200 yd Rifle range.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ga nopro (Oct 18, 2009)

*gun club*

Yep, they are pricey in order to keep out the rif-raf and scallywags  and the like but it's a great place run by some nice people! You know, we usually get what we pay for. good luck


----------

